# The Atlantic Road



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just stumbled across this one - perhaps someone can benefit:

A video about The Atlantic Road

From the coast of Norway.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

this is something we would like to do


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Norway is motorhome heaven.

Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks absolutely heavenly

Would just love it

Aldra


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Not just Norway also Sweden and Denmark. The population don't suffer from the same paranoia when Motorhomes park up.
The picnic area have clean,very clean toilets with fresh water and Chemical emptying points open 27/7


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wonderful, we didn't go that far up, just the south of Norway last year, definately will be being going back. 

Patty


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We are just planning our trip in June.  
Covered Bergen and the south west for 3 weeks in 2010. 
This time it's Trondheim/Kristiansund and then east from Oslo for 4 weeks.

No intention to go further north as the distances and fuel costs are prohibitive.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I've got to be honest and say when we did the Atlantic Road it was a bit of an anti-climax, I think the road is actually best viewed from the air.










That's not withstanding that Norway is a fantastic country (especially if you MH is under 6m as it saves you loads on the tolls).

The biggest drawback is if you go on the underwater tunnel (Atlanterhavstunnelen) from the end of the Atlantic Road to Kirstunsund the cost is £48 for a van over 6m and one passenger. Once you are on Kristunsund there isn't a great deal here and it costs you a further £30 to leave via Kerufast.

If you want to see the Atlantic road, I would drive up to the tunnel and back again!










For us, the most breathtaking road is a toss up between Trollstigen - Click to View our blog & Video and Route 63.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

As Addie says over 6m is expensive.
However the current Atlanterhavstunnelen price for under 6m and 2 adults is about £17....so, in Norway 'size is everything' :wink:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

EJB said:


> As Addie says over 6m is expensive.
> However the current Atlanterhavstunnelen price for under 6m and 2 adults is about £17....so, in Norway 'size is everything' :wink:


The driver is included in the car cost EJB, you only pay for the 'passengers' that are not hiding in the toilet 

http://85.200.219.104/English-677.aspx

Under 6m 87NOK (£9.62)
1 Passenger 35NOK (£3.80)

Total: £13.42 (or £48.10 for the above should you be over 6m 8O)

Don't forget once you get to Kristunsund you then have to pay between £10 (-6m) to £33 (+6m) to get off again!

We wrote a blog post that might be of interest: Norway on a Budget in a Motorhome


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Addie....read your blog many times  
I didn't cotton on to 'driver included'. :roll:

As an aside we never did receive a bill from 2010.
This time we will open an account for 300NOK.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

EJB said:


> Thanks Addie....read your blog many times
> I didn't cotton on to 'driver included'. :roll:
> 
> As an aside we never did receive a bill from 2010.
> This time we will open an account for 300NOK.


I personally think it's actually more hassle then it's worth opening an account as if it is for a short period of time some streches of road are very slow at processing payments and you can end up with a fine (like what happened to these people 
here.

If you don't set up an 'agreement' you cannot be fined since you are just sent the bill in the post with no additional fees to pay. Just don't use an 'Autopass' lane when there is a manual payment option (fairly rare).


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Addie said:


> EJB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Addie....read your blog many times
> ...


We came across some stretches where there were no manual toll booths. We bought an autopass but still managed to get a fine on the stretch leaving Norway and crossing to Sweden. I though the process of obtaining the pass was pretty painless - 300 NOK charged to credit card and balance refunded after your payment period is ended. Regarding the fine, we received a demand from a UK collecting agency but it did allow us to query the fine. I was able to send a copy of our Autopass Account to the UK agency which negotiated on our behalf and we eventually received confirmation that we would not have to pay. (I had offered to pay whatever toll was due but this wasn't demanded and by then Autopass had refunded what we hadn't used) I suspect Trondheim will follow Oslo's lead and not have manual collecting booths. When we were there in Summer 2010 this was the trend and the option of being able to pay tolls in filling stations seemed to be being phased out.
We've done the Atlantic Road and Trollstigen but there is another spectacular route along the RV 17.

RV 17 Coastal Road

If you do the entire length then there are a number of ferries (from memory over 10) to negotiate but you can halve that number by using the E6 to Mosjoen (campsite, Pluscamp Mosjoen, just outside and south of Mosjoen centre which is linked to an LPG filling station). The northern section of RV17 is reputed to be the finest and takes you as far as Bodo which has a ferry to Å on South Lofoten which is probably the finest part of the islands. It is then possible to drive from Å South to North and round via Narvik and return southbound on the E6 crossing the Arctic Circle.
Lofoten is Midnight Sun heaven!
Lofoten Link

We spent a night at Eggum on the west coast. Small fee for the overnight parking. Click the map on the above link and zoom in and you should find pictures of Eggum (roughly half way up and close to a Lofotr Viking Museum at Borg.

Steve


----------



## KiwiRob (May 24, 2012)

I live pretty close to the Atlantic Road, IMO it's really not worth looking at, there are far more interesting and scenic roads in Norway than this one. But if you do want to go over it I would suggest going via Bud and Vevang, this way you won't have to pay the Atlantic Tunnel toll. Averøy isn't worth the visit so I'd turn around at the end of the Atlantic Road and go back North via Eide. In fact I'd pretty much ignore the coast road North to Trondheim and go inland on the E6, it's quicker and much much cheaper. The coastal route from Trondheim North is a must drive.


----------

